# Non-toxic car sun shades???



## awallrising (Mar 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of any car sun shades that aren't made of PVC? Or is there another alternative (other than tinting my car windows)? All car sun shades seem to be made of vinyl. I don't want my kids to get burned, but I don't want the off-gassing of vinyl in my car.


----------



## Megmoira (Apr 1, 2012)

Curtains! My mom used to use a hemmed bit of thin fabric (like an old pillowcase) rolled up in the window for me because I sunburn so easy. I'm sure you could rig it to a silicon suction cup, but this worked just fine.


----------



## carrielisa (Nov 16, 2012)

Just wondering if you ever found a non-toxic sun shade? I have been looking, but have found nothing. I may try a piece of material, but am not sure if I want to block the view from the window.

Thanks


----------



## LaurieNY (Oct 23, 2013)

I, too, am wondering whether anyone has found any other options. Fabric sounds dangerous, as it would limit my vision .


----------

